

The male dominance in Google+ (88% male) - class_vs_object
http://www.bloggerpolis.com/2011/07/the-male-dominance-in-google/

======
nostrademons
Very obvious answer for this - because Google+ was seeded by Google employees
and their social networks, and these skew overwhelmingly male. This is the
Silicon Valley tech industry, afterwards.

I suspect that the gender balance will become much more equal as those initial
contacts branch out and can send their own invites, simply because of
regression to the mean.

